
Home Computers Connected to the Internet Aren't Private, Court Rules - RealGeek
http://mobile.eweek.com/security/home-computers-connected-to-the-internet-arent-private-court-rules.html
======
greenyoda
Extensive previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12015388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12015388)

------
znpy
my house is connected to the street, does it mean it isn't a private place ?

